# Video of my 8,000RPM Dyno Run



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey guys. I posted my dyno results not too long ago on here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97748. I thought I'd add a vid to go with it. My first run was 164.2hp, I did a run today and got some vid of it. I only put out 156, but I think that was mostly due to the weather, The shop had to be well over 100* plus the humidity.

Anyway, enjoy the vid:
http://ninety-9.com/dyno run 2005 07-30.wmv


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice....but 20megs...DAMN!! Isn't that going to mess up you transfer limit?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got 50GB/month on my server.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

very nice man, the video was hot too.. keep up the work


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

got a sheet? i wanna see your curve.

Neat sound that 8 grand eh?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my sheet is here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97748


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, I can rev to 8200 :banana:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What's that odd noise before you gun it.. like a gurgle noise?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

at about 4,000RPMs the exhaust likes to rub up against the gas tank.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> at about 4,000RPMs the exhaust likes to rub up against the gas tank.



DOH!... Hey I'm going to be back up in orlando for the parks in sept. I would like to met up with you and see you car. Would be nice to see a better se-l than mine.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> My first run was 164.2hp, I did a run today and got some vid of it. I only put out 156, but I think that was mostly due to the weather, The shop had to be well over 100* plus the humidity.



I don't think that 156 is anything to be ashamed of.... Nice work!


----------

